# Wolf Hunt



## jpolson (Jun 12, 2011)

Idaho wolf tags went on sale again this weekend.

http://fishandgame.idaho.gov/public/hunt/?getPage=266
https://id.outdoorcentral.us/


----------



## reb8600 (Sep 8, 2007)

They have been on sale for quite a while. I bought mine the first part of May. They were $186 then. I have a refund owed to me. They have not got the license sale page set up right though. There is not an option to buy the second tag you are allowed.


----------



## GaryFish (Sep 7, 2007)

Buy as many as you can. Thing is - Idaho didn't meet their harvest quota last time. They are a lot tougher than anyone thought they'd be. I'll be watching this hunt very closely again. It'll be interesting to see how it goes.


----------



## reb8600 (Sep 8, 2007)

They are tougher to call than a coyote. At least they are allowing electronic calls this time, that will help. Most people I heard about in Idaho that bought them last time didnt actually hunt them. A lot bought the tag in case they saw while they were hunting other game.


----------



## GaryFish (Sep 7, 2007)

Last time, more than 20,000 tags were sold. And just under 200 wolves were harvested. So do the math on success rate.


----------



## Tired Hunter (May 12, 2011)

Gosh Reb, you must have called in alot of them to know so much about them huh?


----------



## jpolson (Jun 12, 2011)

reb8600 said:


> They have been on sale for quite a while. I bought mine the first part of May. They were $186 then. I have a refund owed to me. They have not got the license sale page set up right though. There is not an option to buy the second tag you are allowed.


It was wierd. They were not on sale in June or early July when I bought my bear and mtn. lion tags. Then they were for sale for $186 for a few days, then they went to $31.75.

According to their website they did not even set hunt dates until July 28th. I guess they probably had some confusion amongst themselves.

Are they actually going to reimburse you?


----------



## bigdaddyx4 (Jan 11, 2008)

Are the tags good for the entire state, or a specific area?


----------



## jpolson (Jun 12, 2011)

bigdaddyx2 said:


> Are the tags good for the entire state, or a specific area?


According to the Idaho Fish and Game Website the tags are good statewide.

There are quota's set for particular zones. I suppose they will get the information on what zone the wolf was killed in from the mandatory reporting.


----------



## reb8600 (Sep 8, 2007)

Tired Hunter said:


> Gosh Reb, you must have called in alot of them to know so much about them huh?


Show me one post where I said I knew a lot about calling them, I dont recall ever saying I did call one. This post has been a discussion about tags. Are you Mark, AKA Utahdogger? Your other posts sure look like it.



jpolson said:


> Are they actually going to reimburse you?


From what they told me they are. They had not decided how they were going to work it. I am supposed to call again later this week. I believe they have to refund it.


----------



## Tired Hunter (May 12, 2011)

* Report this post
* Reply with quote

Re: Wolf Hunt

Postby reb8600 » Aug 03, '11, 5:59
They are tougher to call than a coyote Just seems like you know everything about everything on here, problem ?


----------



## bullsnot (Aug 10, 2010)

Tired there is no reason to pick a fight. Nobody knows everything but Reb definitely has a lot of knowledge when it comes to predators....it's your choice to take it or leave it.


----------



## longbow (Mar 31, 2009)

I'm not sure where the attack on Reb came from.....or why.

I have hunted wolf in Alaska twice. We were in an area where the sign was very plentiful and tried calling and howling for a couple days. We didn't see or hear squat. I'm not sure what would be the best call but I'm with Reb, I think they might be hard to call. Now bears, that's a different story.


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

I have always heard wolves are harder to call in than coyotes.

I have hunted wolf myself, indirectly for 7 years, incidental to black bear hunting in Canada. For a long time a wolf tag in Ontario Canada was thrown in with a black bear tag...the 70s. We hunted baited bear stands up there and calling a wolf was not an option because wolves and bears do not get along. The last thing the outfitter wants is wolves coming to a bear stand; the bear stand would be ruined for the next group of bear hunters. 

Wolves were treated with little fanfare back then. They were classified as a nusiance animal, a predator. We would see packs of them sometimes going to our stands in the afternoon or when we were hauling a bear back to the road, canoe, or boat. I only got to shoot at them once on a beaver pond stand. I missed, 75 yards, just blew it. And Longbow is right; they sneak in on you without a sound. 

My close friend, who just passed away, shot a very nice wolf one year. His picture holding the wolf was on the camp (Kieffer's Lone Pine Camp) brochure until Kieffer sold the outfit.

I'll see if I can find a picture. It was 35 years ago.


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

Those were the days.


----------



## Tired Hunter (May 12, 2011)

I haven't attacked anyone, appeared to me he attacked me, but by his posts I can see he is a "Know it All" they are on every board, sorry if anyone was offended.


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

Tired Hunter said:


> I haven't attacked anyone, appeared to me he attacked me, but by his posts I can see he is a "Know it All" they are on every board, sorry if anyone was offended.


Please, give me an example where reb8600 attacked you in this thread.


----------



## bwhntr (Sep 12, 2007)

Cool pic Goob!


----------



## RBoomK (Feb 10, 2011)

You guys all have me amped up now. I have a week of accrued time that I need to burn before the end of the year. If I can still get a tag, is there anyone that would like to partner up and split travel expenses for this Idaho hunt?

Please PM if you are interested and serious - because I am.


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

bwhntr said:


> Cool pic Goob!


Thanks. My buddy was an amazing guy.


----------

